# Aubameyang all'Arsenal. Ufficiale. Le cifre.



## admin (31 Gennaio 2018)

Pierre Aubameyang, a lungo corteggiato dal Milan, è un nuovo giocatore dell'Arsenal. E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Trasferimento da 63 milioni di euro.

Stipendio da 10 milioni + 2 di bonus.


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Gennaio 2018)

10 milioni + 2 di bonus di stipendio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Gennaio 2018)

Che peccato...


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 10 milioni + 2 di bonus di stipendio



questa era la vera offerta impareggiabile per noi, non certo il costo del cartellino


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Buona fortuna


----------



## DrHouse (31 Gennaio 2018)

in Italia sarebbero stati 24 milioni lordi di stipendio, bonus compresi...

altra categoria...


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pierre Aubameyang, a lungo corteggiato dal Milan, è un nuovo giocatore dell'Arsenal. E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Trasferimento da 63 milioni di euro.
> 
> Stipendio da 10 milioni + 2 di bonus.



almeno è finito un altro tormentone per noi. 63M sarebbero gli stessi spesi per Kalinic+Silva (anche se lo stipendio pesa molto di più). Comunque non sono sicuro che ci avrebbe fatto svoltare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2018)

Belotti 100 milioni, aubumeyang 60


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> in Italia sarebbero stati 24 milioni lordi di stipendio, bonus compresi...
> 
> altra categoria...



Perché in UK non è la stessa cosa per le tasse? 
Pensavo fosse uguale.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> in Italia sarebbero stati 24 milioni lordi di stipendio, bonus compresi...
> 
> altra categoria...



paghiamo Bonucci i Donnarumma's 7 mln netti, Bonucci 6,5 più 2 di bonus.
Non è che ci sia tutta sta gran differenza eh.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Perché in UK non è la stessa cosa per le tasse?
> Pensavo fosse uguale.



Si, ma hanno doppia capacità rispetto a noi.


----------



## DrHouse (31 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Perché in UK non è la stessa cosa per le tasse?
> Pensavo fosse uguale.



non conosco la tassazione inglese...
ma il mio post era per evidenziare l'impossibilità dell'operazione...
l'Arsenal può pagare quelle somme


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non conosco la tassazione inglese...



Altro mondo (magari fosse così anche in Italia).


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma hanno doppia capacità rispetto a noi.



Senza dubbio. Ma non c'è bisogno di parlare di tasse... basta guardare il fatturato.
Non è come la legge Beckham di qualche anno fa in Spagna dove veniva applicata una tassazione differente che ci svantaggiava.

Però direi che se vuoi tornare a competere con le Big mondiali bisogna pure mettersi in concorrenza su giocatori importanti con ingaggi importanti.
Pensare di tornare a competere con loro ma comprando giocatori di fascia media e utopia.
Ma capisco pure la politica del piccolo passo... ma pensare di potere tornare a competere con loro in tempi brevi allora pure quella è utopia. Ci vogliono minimo 5 altri anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Marilson ha scritto:


> questa era la vera offerta impareggiabile per noi, non certo il costo del cartellino



Ma era scontato infatti..mi viene da ridere se davvero qualcuno crede che non abbiamo affondato il colpo per il cartellino...

Ma 10+2 sono 24 milioni lordi e in Italia sono stipendi I-M-P-O-S-S-I-B-I-L-I


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio. Ma non c'è bisogno di parlare di tasse... basta guardare il fatturato.
> Non è come la legge Beckham di qualche anno fa in Spagna dove veniva applicata una tassazione differente che ci svantaggiava.
> 
> Però direi che se vuoi tornare a competere con le Big mondiali bisogna pure mettersi in concorrenza su giocatori importanti con ingaggi importanti.
> ...



Le spagnole grazie a quella legge al limite del legale, hanno creato quel circolo virtuoso in cui sono ora, infatti sono ricchi sfondati anche adesso che l'hanno tolta.

Va beh, è andata cosi.

Per fortuna non bastano i soldi, infatti la Juve ha fatto 2 finali in 3 anni, certo competere cosi è dura, ma gli italiani per fortuna non mollano mai nel calcio.

Come dico sempre, se il nostro progetto non si arena subito, in 2/3 anni torneremo a lottare con quei ricconi fetenti da fatturati di 500 milioni., e lo credo davvero.

Andarli a sfidare sul mercato invece, è utopia, ci vorranno 5/10 anni e vento a favore. Durissima.


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Belotti 100 milioni, aubumeyang 60



Al di la del fatto che Cairo non vedrà mai 100 milioni per il Gallo, la grande differenza sta nel fatto che Belotti difficilmente guadagnerà mai 10+2 milioni di stipendio.


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma era scontato infatti..mi viene da ridere se davvero qualcuno crede che non abbiamo affondato il colpo per il cartellino...
> 
> Ma 10+2 sono 24 milioni lordi e in Italia sono stipendi I-M-P-O-S-S-I-B-I-L-I



Occhio alle magie dell'informazione che fanno credere chissà cosa...

Aubameyang al Borussia prendeva 4 milioni (più o meno), al Milan avrebbe preso comunque di più e come minimo lo stesso stipendio di Bonucci. Inoltre la concorrenza dell'Arsenal non c'era nella scorsa estate.

Mancava l'accordo economico col Borussia, ma siamo ben lontani dai 100 milioni e passa paventati da alcuni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Gennaio 2018)

Comunque va a giocare in una squadra che è virtualmente fuori dalla corsa Champions e che ha come massimo obiettivo per quest'anno la coppa di Lega (è fuori anche dalla FA cup). Non che da noi starebbe lottando per lo scudo, per carità, però mi sembra chiaro che ha deciso di cogliere l'ultimo contrattone dalla sua carriera.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2018)

In pochi giorni l'Arsenal ha preso Aubameyang, Mithkaryan e prolungato Ozil. Non male per bilanciare la perdita di Sanchez...

Per me comunque Aubameyang è stato un obiettivo reale per giusto poche settimane a Luglio, fino a quando le sue richieste sono lievitate oltre budget.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Occhio alle magie dell'informazione che fanno credere chissà cosa...
> 
> Aubameyang al Borussia prendeva 4 milioni (più o meno), al Milan avrebbe preso comunque di più e come minimo lo stesso stipendio di Bonucci. Inoltre la concorrenza dell'Arsenal non c'era nella scorsa estate.
> 
> Mancava l'accordo economico col Borussia, ma siamo ben lontani dai 100 milioni e passa paventati da alcuni.



Il padre procuratore in estate era partito sparando 13


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2018)

Solo in premier poteva o poteva prendere 12mln


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il padre procuratore in estate era partito sparando 13



Quelle erano appunto sparate.
Aubameyang e il Milan un accordo l'avevano raggiunto (probabilmente la cosa migliore che abbia fatto Mirabelli, quella di convincere Aubameyang a venire).

Purtroppo sarà un grossissimo rimpianto


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quelle erano appunto sparate.
> Aubameyang e il Milan un accordo l'avevano raggiunto (probabilmente la cosa migliore che abbia fatto Mirabelli, quella di convincere Aubameyang a venire).
> 
> Purtroppo sarà un grossissimo rimpianto



Ma chi ha detto che avevamo un accordo dai...
Alla fine a noi a chiesto 13..li piglia 12...mi pare che abbia ottenuto quello che chiedeva


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pierre Aubameyang, a lungo corteggiato dal Milan, è un nuovo giocatore dell'Arsenal. E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Trasferimento da 63 milioni di euro.
> 
> Stipendio da 10 milioni + 2 di bonus.



L'Arsenal si candida come favorita per la vittoria in EL. Aubameyang, Lacazette, Ozil, Mkhitaryan, e' tanta roba.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal si candida come favorita per la vittoria in EL. Aubameyang, Lacazette, Ozil, Mkhitaryan, e' tanta roba.



Li troviamo in finale e finirà male.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Li troviamo in finale e finirà male.



Lollo ci metto la firma intanto per arrivare gia alla finale di Europa League!


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha detto che avevamo un accordo dai...
> Alla fine a noi a chiesto 13..li piglia 12...mi pare che abbia ottenuto quello che chiedeva


L'accordo tra il Milan e Aubameyang c'era effettivamente stato. Lo ha detto Mirabelli, lo ha detto il giocatore...
Il problema è che siamo stati sfortunati con i tempi: in quel momento il Dortmund stava cedendo Dembélé e probabilmente anche per questo motivo il Borussia ha chiesto cifre troppo elevate. Il presidente in una dichiarazione disse che 100 milioni erano pochi per Aubameyang...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2018)

A me brucia tantissimo. Ero troppo convinto sarebbe arrivato qui.


----------

